# Out watering the plants...............



## Holly2015 (Jun 4, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## Braz (Jun 4, 2019)

Do you need a haz-mat certification to grow those?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jun 5, 2019)

Wow! I struggle with habaneros!


----------



## cooperman (Jun 5, 2019)

I can’t go any hotter than a seeded jalapeño. Although for some reason I can tolerate ghost pepper cheese?


----------



## ristau5741 (Jun 7, 2019)

I have a couple of Thai Dragon peppers,  only 50,000-100,000 Scovilles, nothing to brag about there.  I do like smoking hot peppers, adds a nice smokey flavor to chili's or whatever you put 'em in.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 7, 2019)

Oh my, just talking about growing those will get you put on the DHS watch list!  But they look just perfect at this stage


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2019)

holy #!^*, hope nobody explodes,


----------

